# When will my bunny stop growing?



## nugget1 (Nov 10, 2014)

My bunny is just over 14-15 weeks old give or take and I wanted to know when she will stop growing. I think that she is a Havana (she is all black with the exception of white paws with upright ears) and the place I got her from knew nothing about her. Not even her breed or gender I'm not sure her age is accurate.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Have you taken her to a vet who knows rabbits? This will answer many of your questions. What a cute face on that bunny.


----------



## nugget1 (Nov 10, 2014)

I actually work in a vets office but I honestly avoid my boss as much as possible that's why I asked on here and I also wanted to get a feel on how these forums work. Also I have never taken her in but I plan to bring her in soon to make sure she's healthy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gotcha. Trix stopped growing at six months (if that was, indeed her real birthday). Trigger grew for quite a little while after I got him. A year max, I would think. 

We on here come from a variety of back grounds, though I don't know about any vets who are members.


----------



## majorv (Nov 10, 2014)

Many vets don't know the different breeds of rabbits, except the more popular pet breeds. If you could get pictures from some different angles it would help, and not quite so close. It would also help to know how much she weighs. Many breeds come in black. Smaller breeds usually stop growing by 5-6 months. Larger breeds can take 10-12 months.


----------



## nugget1 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Apebull (Nov 10, 2014)

How much does she weigh? And I love the pics she looks like she just got caught being naughty.


----------



## nugget1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I think she is a netherland dwarf? Does that sound right? And I have no clue how much she ways maybe 5lbs? Give or take


----------



## Messyhair (Nov 20, 2014)

Definitely not a Netherland... she's too big, and her ears are enormous for a wee Netherland! :dunno


----------



## Oglie2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

The bunny looks much like mine. I got from a breeder. He is a Polish bunny. Do you know how much you bunny weighs? I have had mine for 2 years and he only weighs 3 pounds at most his weight goes up and down sometimes. Sometimes he's about 2.5 pounds. I was told they are smaller bunnies and they have ears that can touch each other from the tip of the ear to the base of the ear. Not sure if that is accurate that is the only bunny breed that has that ability. 

Here are some pics of him that I have

There is one of him laying out on the couch
Him as a baby
A more recent head shot


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2014)

Usually at six months--the larger breeds take a full year.


----------



## nugget1 (Nov 21, 2014)

That bunny looks just like mine! Are his feet gray?? My bunnies feet are white and gray


----------



## ohbunnies (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree- the bun looks much too big, and her ears are too long to be either a Netherland or a Polish dwarf.

I think your bun may be a mix breed- possibly a New Zealand mixed with another breed. It's hard to tell from the picture, but he has a longer face like my Houdini, who is Mini Rex/New Zealand. 



Messyhair said:


> Definitely not a Netherland... she's too big, and her ears are enormous for a wee Netherland! :dunno


----------

